# If you could only shoot 1 Slingshot for the next year which would it be ?



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This would be mine , Green G10 SPS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Lol I would have guessed yours would be the sps. Myself if probably say the wasp uniphoxx or a cthulu

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Maybe this would be a worthwhile challenge for most of us who really want to improve our skill and accuracy.

I can narrow it down to two and would have to do some serious decision making to narrow it down to one.

#1 My Pocket Predator cast aluminum ergo camo Ranger with Pro Clips from Bill Hays. AKA The Python

#2 The Big Iron.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Although I have lots of slingshots and like about 99% of them, I would say my modified Daisy F-16's would be my choice.










It can use any type of elastic, it is thin so it fits in my pocket, it is very strong as it is made of steel wire and the fork ID is about 3", offering lots of clearance for heavy elastic and heavy ammo should I need it.

Many of my other slingshots are more comfortable and have nice features and better ergonomics but my old F-16 is just a workhorse, that if I needed it for food gathering or ? it would hold up.

wll


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A 3/8" thick Aluminum Rod, vise bent TTF frame, set up with .030" Med latex flats cut 7/8" x 5/8" x 8 1/2" with a double cupped pouch sized for 3/8" steel. It's funny, with all the slingshots I have ( some quite expensive ),my go to one is a $5 bent rod frame. I'll try to get a picture up-don't have it with me at the moment.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

PPMG


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd take the Wasp Deltawing with tube mod. If its a one to do-it-all deal. Its not my general go-to - but its the one that handles everything better than most.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

A modified Valiant that I made.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Scout Clone (a.k.a. Ninja) 
1" x 1/2" x 6.5" active of Theraband Gold
And a bucket full of marbles.

I'm kind of a cheap date, but its cool lol. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I'll go with my home made Chalice, a spectacular and simple design, shown here with his little adopted natural son.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*For the next year? I'd like to think it's the model I'm about to buy.*

*Otherwise, it's my go to, rock solid, base line, fall back, modified General II from Dankung - never fails to center me.*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

AeM - that was my second choice.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

My aluminum Scout. It's accurate and comfortable.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *For the next year? I'd like to think it's the model I'm about to buy.*
> 
> *Otherwise, it's my go to, rock solid, base line, fall back, modified General II from Dankung - never fails to center me.*


Hey just wondering is that a weight of some kind at the base of your grip?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *For the next year? I'd like to think it's the model I'm about to buy.*
> ...


*It's a hard rubber foot for amplifiers and such from ebay, attached with a Chicago screw (aka binding post). I need a 'three legged stool' to keep thin frames from twisting. *


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


That's pretty cool, would you maybe mind posting a picture of your hand gripping the frame?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

One frame? One word... Axiom


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats a thogh one...I would say right maybe my axiom champ, but then tomorrow I would have changed my mind  Would be realy interesting to stick w a frame for a year and see how much it would improve accuracy , but I`m in all this for the fun of it so I dont care :naughty: , on a side note the slingshot I shot for the most time exclusively was a scout for maybe 2 mounths and I found some improvments on consistency !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If my back was against the wall and had to make a quick choice that would be no problem .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *For the next year? I'd like to think it's the model I'm about to buy.*
> 
> *Otherwise, it's my go to, rock solid, base line, fall back, modified General II from Dankung - never fails to center me.*


Nice looking set up ;- )

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

wll said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *For the next year? I'd like to think it's the model I'm about to buy.*
> ...


Palm swell . Makes for a nice fit .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


*I've had to do this to many small frames, this is what happens if I don't. I'll take pic later of G2 in hand.*


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

treefork said:


> If my back was against the wall and had to make a quick choice that would be no problem .


I ordered a poly scorpion myself. I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## SkullT (Jan 6, 2018)

Without a doubt the most comfortable easy to shoot slingshot I've ever held the Dankung Titanium Antelope...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Pocket Predator HTS


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm torn between my PP Scorpion and my PP Sere....


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Only one? That would be my Axiom Flipkung hands down  I love Axioms and the Flipkung has the ability to use flat bands and tubes equally well. Plus it is a solid frame and never lets me down if i do my part.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

My Alley Cat


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Rambone 2.0


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Only one? That would be my Axiom Flipkung hands down  I love Axioms and the Flipkung has the ability to use flat bands and tubes equally well. Plus it is a solid frame and never lets me down if i do my part.


Hey man what's flipkung?

As for shooter this is tough and I need a year to consider


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Picking a "one and only" for a year isn't easy, but I'll also have to go with my PP HTS. It was the first frame I bought when I got back into slingshots a few years ago, and it's remained my #1 "go to" frame ever since. My XXL hand finds that large frame more comfortable than most other frames.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Only one? That would be my Axiom Flipkung hands down  I love Axioms and the Flipkung has the ability to use flat bands and tubes equally well. Plus it is a solid frame and never lets me down if i do my part.
> ...


As far as I know the flipkung line was made by flipin out slingshots / simple shot. I think the name is a play on flipin and dankung. I know they came in axiom and I think maxim models. Mine is made from aluminium and I believe they all were. Over all I find them to be well made and durable slingshots.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Here is another one I could enjoy shooting for a year. A custom made Rambone from Mr. Brooks.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I would say my Sling rifle Bill Hayes basic style

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

wll said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *For the next year? I'd like to think it's the model I'm about to buy.*
> ...


A sling rifle Bill Hay's basic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael71 (Apr 23, 2017)

Would have to be my Scorpion..









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Only ONE frame, for a YEAR! anic: I'll have to think about this one. It would help with consistency though...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

My Pocket Predator Ranger Tac or Side Shooter


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Asked for one Slingshot not a list of what you own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

wll said:


> Although I have lots of slingshots and like about 99% of them, I would say my modified Daisy F-16's would be my choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was meaning to ask you, that neon green bit at the tip of the fork; improvised sight?

Details please. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Asked for one Slingshot not a list of what you own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh that ain't even part of my list of slingshots. Just some of them that I could enjoy shooting for a whole year.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

My A+ Kit Fox is another one that I could shoot for a year without picking up any others.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Like I said ONE Slingshot not a list. I'm sure everyone else could make a list. One , your favorite, the one you shoot the best. One.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Like I said ONE Slingshot not a list. I'm sure everyone else could make a list. One , your favorite, the one you shoot the best. One.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Cjw said:


> This would be mine , Green G10 SPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPFS ! As always lol

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

First of all: I would super-hate to only shoot one slingshot for a year. 
It does have benefits, for sure. I shot my micarta SPS (#5) almost exclusively in 2012-2013 and it's still my go-to if I need to hit something. 
That being said, I would probably pick the one pictured above. It's my design rendered by a master craftsman, which is cool. It's very pocketable, which is a must. And little slingshots make you a better general shooter because they eliminate the crutch of frame referencing .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

MJ - I really like that. Can you show a pic of how you grip it - And dimensions? Eric made some awesome products - and that one is a beauty.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I hold it like that, gangsta (I don't know why my pics always end up the wrong direction...)
Outside dimensions are 2.5"x4.5" with a 1" fork gap.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks MJ - nice size - narrow and long.


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

It would definitely be my Scorpion from Bill.  Btw, I have been shooting with it for almost a year.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nooooo! Don't make me choose! I like way too many of my slingshots!

This could obviously change but if I was forced to grab just 1, right now it would probably be the Pocket Poacher Ocularis from ProShot.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Right now, it would be this one. However, I can post the video of my entire collection if you would like, Chris.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

bigdh2000 said:


> Right now, it would be this one. However, I can post the video of my entire collection if you would like, Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The more the merrier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Cjw said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Right now, it would be this one. However, I can post the video of my entire collection if you would like, Chris.
> ...


Don't post tooo many. ;Don't want his panties getting all wadded up.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > bigdh2000 said:
> ...


 Seems like your the only one who got their Victoria secrets in a bunch. No one else had a problem with posting just one slingshot. So keep stirring the pot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

No need to be just like everyone else. Besides, I quit wearing underwear years ago. Saves on the laundry bill.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR - I find wearing y-fronts saves me an extra day on washing my jeans, so wearing saves me on laundry - you should try. ;-P

Anyhow this discussion is getting off track... You could remove the elastic from your old underwear to make bands.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> JR - I find wearing y-fronts saves me an extra day on washing my jeans, so wearing saves me on laundry - you should try. ;-P
> 
> Anyhow this discussion is getting off track... You could remove the elastic from your old underwear to make bands.


So if you could only wear one pair of jeans all year which pair would it be? Mine would be the pair with that extra cargo pocket on each leg to carry my slingshots in.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mine have deeper than average back pockets - with a small watch pocket for ammo


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I guess this once interesting thread has run its course. Now we have visuals of JR going commando and a mod in his butt floss - nice. Where's it going next - how to deal with wet farts?* * :what: * :thumbsdown:


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Back on topic. This one. Indestructible, very stable grip, quick and easy band changes. Will accept any type of band, flats tubes,cocktail tubes, pseudo tapers,looped tubes,and office bands.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I guess this once interesting thread has run its course. Now we have visuals of JR going commando and a mod in his butt floss - nice. Where's it going next - how to deal with wet farts?* * :what: * :thumbsdown:


 seems like it always has to go sideways somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Cjw said:


> This would be mine , Green G10 SPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

My Pride Maxim Champ


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That is actually a terrifying idea. LOL


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

raventree78 said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > raventree78 said:
> ...


I have one in stainless steel.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I guess this once interesting thread has run its course. Now we have visuals of JR going commando and a mod in his butt floss - nice. Where's it going next - how to deal with wet farts?* * :what: * :thumbsdown:


Hahahaha!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This is mine! I'm shooting it right now!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

AZ Stinger said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > This would be mine , Green G10 SPS.
> ...


 I got this one from old Member , Wildwood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Hathcock Target Sniper hands down.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Beanflip said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Brooks said:
> ...


Awesome  is yours also an axiom?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

M.J said:


> 15233708455631984795116.jpg
> First of all: I would super-hate to only shoot one slingshot for a year.
> It does have benefits, for sure. I shot my micarta SPS (#5) almost exclusively in 2012-2013 and it's still my go-to if I need to hit something.
> That being said, I would probably pick the one pictured above. It's my design rendered by a master craftsman, which is cool. It's very pocketable, which is a must. And little slingshots make you a better general shooter because they eliminate the crutch of frame referencing .


Kool plug n play !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Cjw said:


> AZ Stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure what happened there Cjw but what I was trying to say is those models feel much better than the new ones


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

AZ Stinger said:


> Not sure what happened there Cjw but what I was trying to say is those models feel much better than the new ones


 The old customs always feel better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

would have to be one of these two,,,,,,,,just cant decide which,,,,,,,,,


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I pretty much only shoot Colts these days. So it would be the last one I made as it's my best so far.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

My new found love


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

This one


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

My Axiom Ocularis.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

When it comes down to it, I grab my A+ (I have two actually) almost every time.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone taken the challenge to shoot only one slingshot for the next 365 days? Could anyone shoot the same slingshot and only that one slingshot for six months? Three months? One month?

I'm sure I would see a remarkable difference in accuracy if I committed to only one slingshot. But it is just so much fun to switch around and I sometimes shoot four or five different slingshots in a day.

Has the if you could only shoot one slingshot challenge actually inspired someone to do just that?


----------



## oldasa (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't have mine yet but, it will fit the following criteria; I studied Insurance under one of the smartest men I ever knew. He got that way by answering the most profound question about insurance that I've ever heard; The question is "Of all the policies available which policy is the most valuable policy in of all? His answer was; "The one in benefit when you need it."

That's exactly the way I feel about my slingshot.

If I'm out somewhere in the public and some clown shows up with the inevitable AR15, or white van. I will settle for anything better than my fists to defend my self. A small unobtrusive sling shot tucked somewhere like a hidden pistol. It must be shaped differently than most slingshots in that If I'm searched like in an airport I will attempt to pass it off as some kind of a religious artifact. And so you have my answer; The single most important slingshot is the one in your hand when you need it.

And also I'm not kidding about the religious artifact thingy either. It's truly a religious experience when you need it to have some form of self protection of any kind. No, we don't get crazy like some and try to band the freedoms of sane Americans. Banning white vans, and AR 15s will not prevent the crazy. A slingshot just happens to be the best solution at the moment in my opinion.

PS this is exactly what got me to join this forum. It's Very American and very much in tune with how precious each and every individual is. "Situational Awareness" is the single best defense weapon bar none. It's taught to all Soldiers and Police everywhere. The irony is that I learned this lesson from the highest scoring Ace in the Luftwaffe in WWII. So in closing the fun is in the pun so "stay flexible". LOL just like the bands on your slingshot.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am in a quest to find the only slingshot. It's not easy though. The criteria are .1) being easily replaceable. Either very cheap, or easily handmade, 2.) Extremely reliable, not easy to have parts damaged. 
The torque, the wasp uniphoxx, the chalice, the topshot, the ranger, and my Chinese style dankung new agile toucan are all contenders. Hard to decide without trying them all out though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have been able to narrow this down to one TTF and one OTT. The Ergo Cast Camo Ranger for TTF and The Big Iron for OTT. If I could master these two slingshots I would be very satisfied. In fact it is this thread and the mono challenge that has helped me to refrain from accumulating more and more slingshots. I still order one now and then but have almost conquered my addiction to keep adding another then another slingshot to my collection. It has also enabled me to refrain from shedding a tear when I give one away or trade it off.

As far as only shooting one frame goes, I have been able to discipline myself to shoot only the Ranger Monday through Friday and then allow myself to shoot anything I want on Saturday and Sunday. Maybe at some point, I will get good enough that I can see the benefit of just having the Ranger to shoot and parting with the rest.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Well I've changed my mind. FRAMELESS!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

The Norseman said:


> Well I've changed my mind. FRAMELESS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brave! One day I might try it with some bb bands.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Scout Clone (a.k.a. Ninja)
> 1" x 1/2" x 6.5" active of Theraband Gold
> And a bucket full of marbles.
> 
> ...


i have one of those also a clone torque.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Why for use flip clips in strange way? You makey hole in bands? Explain self please:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

hoggy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Scout Clone (a.k.a. Ninja)
> ...


Me too too lol, they were both gifted to me by @Jolly Roger to get me shooting more serious frames..

Things will never be the same lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Why for use flip clips in strange way? You makey hole in bands? Explain self please:


Me strange fella, always trying new things lol. Tried this one day and liked it. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

That not new thing. That two cards short of deck...

I try now. I use aluminum so be okay.

Thank you strange fella-


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I like that attachment method Chef. I am going to copy that one for sure. Today in fact. I put a set of the new flip clip xs on a PP Top Shot and first shot one band pulled lose, I redid it and that lasted one shot. I know if I cut that hole in the band for the bolt to go through the flip clip will hold it securely.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> I like that attachment method Chef. I am going to copy that one for sure. Today in fact. I put a set of the new flip clip xs on a PP Top Shot and first shot one band pulled lose, I redid it and that lasted one shot. I know if I cut that hole in the band for the bolt to go through the flip clip will hold it securely.


Glad its something you can use. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I could decide... But I will not. I recently lost my 1st (made by me pfs) and recieved so many fine gifts and SSF made frames... I just cannot decide. So I randomly picked from my favorites.

And now which if your frames would I shoot for a year.

Will's, MJ's, & The Norseman for sure! But Alfred's, Romanljc, Grumpy Grandpa's are great.

MJ, I will likely attempt to make those dimensions. Ttf was my original style and now it is mostly pfs... so that looks like my style of frame.

The Norseman, I am making a small and larger version of tbose for a bunch of my friends and their sons/daughters.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> I am in a quest to find the only slingshot. It's not easy though. The criteria are .1) being easily replaceable. Either very cheap, or easily handmade, 2.) Extremely reliable, not easy to have parts damaged.
> The torque, the wasp uniphoxx, the chalice, the topshot, the ranger, and my Chinese style dankung new agile toucan are all contenders. Hard to decide without trying them all out though.


Frameless sets literally fit all of those criteria. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

skropi said:


> I am in a quest to find the only slingshot. It's not easy though. The criteria are .1) being easily replaceable. Either very cheap, or easily handmade, 2.) Extremely reliable, not easy to have parts damaged.
> The torque, the wasp uniphoxx, the chalice, the topshot, the ranger, and my Chinese style dankung new agile toucan are all contenders. Hard to decide without trying them all out though.


Try the endless supply of free Natty's


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The aluminum BoyShot, my reasoning is it fits my hand perfectly. I have a couple small Rangers that are awesome to shoot,but I like the thickness of the Boyshot the best. The forks are close to my hands, so very little pressure when I draw back on the tubes. I hope all of you can find that one slingshot that when you pick it up, you just know it’s the one.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I would cheat and shoot as many as I want to.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I've come to a conclusion......It's the uniphoxx.....or....the chalice!
Seriously, I can't decide between the two. 
If I had two truly gorgeous versions of them, it would be the most gorgeous one ????


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> I've come to a conclusion......It's the uniphoxx.....or....the chalice!
> Seriously, I can't decide between the two.
> If I had two truly gorgeous versions of them, it would be the most gorgeous one


Are you referring to a wrap & tuck Chalice frame or the Axiom Ocularis Chalice? Either way there are some talented builders both in the UK and USA that can whip you out am amazingly beautiful version of either one.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I've come to a conclusion......It's the uniphoxx.....or....the chalice!
> ...


Someone should do a phoxx with Ocularis attatchments..

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


I second that  It can be done for sure.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


Lets nudge skropi again, I dont think he heard us lol! Sure seems straight forward; round the corners of the fork tips a touch and break out the hole saw bits! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am talking the normal, classic. Wrap and tuck chalice. 
I have some thought on an occularis phoxx, but I am afraid I won't be able to keep the fork width at 8.5cm or less...
It may be possible though, so today I will get down to design it and probably cut out a prototype


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> I am talking the normal, classic. Wrap and tuck chalice.
> I have some thought on an occularis phoxx, but I am afraid I won't be able to keep the fork width at 8.5cm or less...
> It may be possible though, so today I will get down to design it and probably cut out a prototype


I checked dimensions on one of mine. To use the regular Simple Shot plugs you would have to drastically change the fork widths. The hole diameter would need to be 3/4" (Just over 19mm but an even 19mm would work). That's very close to the fork tip widths as they are. I still say it can be done but to keep the outer dimensions the same you will lose a lot of inner gap width. In my opinion that would not be a deal breaker as the Uniphoxx has a rather generous shooting gap so I could live with reducing the inner gap enough to use the Simple Shot plugs. It would be worth making some 3/8" thick aluminum cores for. I can get cores cut easy enough but I would have to send it to someone else to scale and finish. I have to say it's an interesting proposition and if you kept the other dimensions the same as a molded Uniphoxx except possibly a thicker handle from G-10 scales it would be one cool custom. I'll ether have to get this idea out of my mind or get one built.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> I am talking the normal, classic. Wrap and tuck chalice.
> I have some thought on an occularis phoxx, but I am afraid I won't be able to keep the fork width at 8.5cm or less...
> It may be possible though, so today I will get down to design it and probably cut out a prototype


The reason I asked is I just recently found an Axiom Ocularis Chalice handle in yellow and black in one of my gun safes that I have no memory of buying. I must have bought it at least over a year ago and Simple Shot no longer shows them on their site. Forgetting what you bought has it's down sides obviously because it can cause you to buy something you already own with enthusiasm. The up side is it's really nice to find a treasure you didn't know you had and I consider the original SS Axiom Ocularis Chalice handle sling a treasure. If this problem gets much worse though I'll be able to hide my own Easter eggs.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


I bet him was napping or possibly out for the night. I think Greece is about 4 hours ahead of my time zone.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I told you guys, design time today ????


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I am really digging this one I made, its a full butterfly. I took my two favorite frames, the Hathcock Sniper and Tiny turtle. Combined them with a little of my own design. I wanted something slim, that has a strong grip. But have been using it every day since its birth, the only problem... Its a 30 foot pound slingshot, and those big nuts get spendy! Ow but those holes! I will have it on my website, along with others soon. Happy slinging all!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Fiveshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I am talking the normal, classic. Wrap and tuck chalice.
> ...


*Experiment to your heart's content, but IMO, the Ocularis attachment system is overrated, and to try and adapt it to create an Ocu-phoxx (or Franken-phoxx) is a grand time waster. I had good results using the Chicago screw method which provides OTT or TTF but not a 45* setting bc of the square fork tips. Sometimes trying to make an apple into an orange isn't worth the payoff. *


----------



## CatMan710 (Sep 1, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


I'm drooling at how your phoxx rocks. Can you please provide some info on the hardware?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Actually I think it would wind up to be very close to an Ocularis Champ and those already exist.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

CatMan710 said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


*Thx. Use a rotary leather punch on the smallest anvil to make a centered hole near the band end. Half inch stainless Chicago screws, 5/8 OD nylon washers on both sides for a rigid flat surface, 5/8 OD neoprene washers on the target side to minimize band abrasion.*

*Look to industrial hardware stores for stainless Chicagos or online, otherwise Lowes carries aluminum binding posts, but the slotted heads get boogered too easily. *


----------



## Sachem (Dec 23, 2015)

It must be the one, I guest.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Old post but I would have to say the pocket predator original ranger or side shooter.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

For me it will be Titanium H.H catapult by Matt Redding's


----------

